# Any local vendors that accept PayPal?



## Trizeh (21/6/16)

Hi there,

I am looking to purchase an iJust 2 Starter Kit alongside a couple of coils (different ohms) but for the time being, am only able to pay via PayPal. Are there perhaps any local vendors/sellers that can help me out here?

Kind Regards


----------



## moolies86 (21/6/16)

Hey @Trizeh I know sir vape,vape club and vape cartel use payfast,its very easy to use,maybe consider posting in the local vendors thread as you are more likely to get a response from vendors on there


----------



## Silver (21/6/16)

Have moved this to the "Who has stock" @Trizeh - so the vendors can respond directly

PS - They are not allowed to respond to this sort of thing in the general threads of the forum, only in their own dedicated subforums and in the "Who has stock" subforum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------

